# Jeep Suspension question



## SawHoss (Feb 18, 2009)

I recently acquired a 1997 Jeep Wrangler, 4.0L with a 5sp. I am thinking about lifting it a little, looking at 2" coil spacers. The question I have is if I install these spacers, do I have to do anything else with the rest of the Jeep? Extend the driveshafts? Shock extension mounts? Leading/Trailing arm adjustments? It currently has 31-10.50, and at most, I am looking at putting on 32-11.50. Thanks in advance.


----------



## theplowmeister (Nov 14, 2006)

You are rite at the verge of needing to do other stuff. 

the lift will change the the f end alignment and may induce the dreaded "DEATH WOBBLE" then you need to adj the caster with ether adj control arms or camber adj ball joints. 

you should change the shocks, now your suspension will over extend the shocks. 

If you get shock extensions then you need to extend the bump stops (else the suspension will bottom out in the shocks)

you may end up with drive line vibration (shudder when starting from a stop and or a high vibration at highway speeds). then a transfer case drop is in order and or a drive shaft slip yoke eliminator kit. 

Last but definitely not least is going to a bigger tire is the same as changing the gears in the rear end. If you have a standard trany you will have to downshift more often. (especially in hills, but I see your from WI) the auto trany is more forgiving as far as tire size. 

And your gas mileage will go down. 

All of these are possible problems (except gas mileage and shock travel and gearing) and very from jeep to jeep.

Other than that have fun.


----------



## micklock (Jan 6, 2008)

Start with a 1-1/4" body lift and a 1" motor mount lift.


----------



## plowtime1 (Nov 1, 2007)

Why do you wish to lift the vehicle?


----------



## theplowmeister (Nov 14, 2006)

Looks cool!


----------



## cj5 (Apr 26, 2005)

I have a 2003 Wrangler with the two inch "budget boost" lift with a set of 32" tires.
I did have new shocks installed but did not need the transfer case drop.
I installed a used 6.5' Western Unimount and plow my driveway with it. Works great.

Paul


----------



## BigDBoots (Dec 24, 2008)

I used to have the Rubicon Express Budget Boost lift with the nicer shocks. I replaced my stock steering stabilizer immediately and had the alignment done as well. I then put 32" tires on and had no problems. It took about 4 hours to complete the lift, had to sawz-all the front shocks off b/c the factory nuts were frozen on. This was done to a 06 LJ. Check this website for more info: http://www.4x4xplor.com/REBB.html


----------



## micklock (Jan 6, 2008)

If I was going to do mine again I would put a JKS 1-1/4" body lift and 1" budget motor mount lift, a Rockmen high clearance TT skid plate, Advanced Adapters transfer case shifter relocation bracket and then put some Bushwacker Flat style fender flares on. Another good mod is a Savvy aluminum gas tank skid. This would give you more ground clearence, keep a low center of gravity, stock suspension geometry and give you clearence for bigger tires.


----------

